
Ask HN: Is it important to learn C/Java before Python? - nitin_flanker
I am completely new to programming (Though I&#x27;m familiar with basics and few facts). I want to start my way into programming with Python. Is it a good idea? Or should I really need to learn C&#x2F;Java and other basic languages first?<p>I don&#x27;t have too big career goals with programming as I&#x27;m already in another field of work. I just always wanted to learn programming and hence decided to start now.<p>As I will be learning this from home in my free time, please suggest few resources to get started. Books, communities, or anything a beginner should know of.
======
davelnewton
No. In fact I explicitly recommend _against_ learning C first (and I wouldn't
recommend Java first at all; too much ceremony before you can actually get to
programming).

Personally I'd go for
[https://learnpythonthehardway.org/](https://learnpythonthehardway.org/) but
there are a ton of options and it's not necessarily a big deal when you're
just starting out.

That said: if you decide to _keep_ programming I'd recommend learning
_something_ about C (not C++) because it's good to know what's actually
happening in Python, and how much it does for you.

------
hacker_9
Not at all, in fact in a lot of places Python is taught first. Best advice
would be to pick one language and learn it thoroughly. Later on learning your
next language will not be so difficult as you'll find a lot of the concepts
are shared, so you can build upon what you know and just look for the
differences. Your third language will be even easier again as you have a
bigger 'toolbox', so to speak, to draw on yet again. And so on.

------
MichalSternik
Go with Python.

Python and C/Java share a lot syntax-wise, but python is higher-level, more
beginner friendly language - it's got REPL, big community, lots of intro books
and libraries.

And even if you decide not to start with Python, avoid C. As a beginner, you
don't want to deal with manual memory management on top of everything else
that you have to learn to be a coder.

Most importantly, have fun! :)

~~~
nitin_flanker
Thanks, you cleared up the confusion between C and Python.

I asked this above too: Would you like to suggest few resources to get
started? Books, communities, or anything a beginner should know of.

------
ssl_loop_a
Python is pretty good start for people who just want to learn basic principle
of programming.

It will be much easier for beginner to install a good text editor(like sublime
text or atom) and python itself. After that you can just sit in the front of
your computer and start code, experiment as much as you want. Without any
worries about memory leaks, that can show up in C/C++.

Good luck!

~~~
nitin_flanker
Thanks for the answer. Would you like to suggest few resources to get started?
Books, communities, or anything a beginner should know of.

~~~
ssl_loop_a
You may start with official python site
[https://www.python.org/](https://www.python.org/) Just go into
"Documentation" section.

Python docs really well written, there are working code examples as well.

